#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What personal finance mistakes should everyone avoid?

## Moana

Hello Guys!

Everyone make some financial mistakes because of the complex personal finances, and they learn from the past financial mistakes after paying price for the same. Financial experts say,'' Listen only to your minds'' while making any financial decisions!

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ARE THE PERSONAL FINANCIAL MISTAKES WE ALL SHOULD AVOID? ANY IDEAS? KINDLY DO LET US KNOW.

----------


## Searcy46

I just got to know about Cost Inflation Index and pretty much scared because a lot of new terms are coming up. Never thought finance and investment studies would be this difficult. There are definitely a lot of mistakes that people make and glad you shared some here.

----------

